# Sunday gravy.



## Holly2015 (Feb 4, 2019)

Please delete


----------



## foamheart (Feb 4, 2019)

You can't go wrong when you use the Chefs recipes. Looks delicious.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 4, 2019)

Got to try this . Bookmarked .


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2019)

That looks and sounds fantastic!
Good to have JJ on here, he sure has some good recipes!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks awesome what did you eat it over?

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Feb 5, 2019)

I've gotta try this....  Thanks for your "relocating" this recipe and bringing it to light..


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2019)

I would prombley use rice.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Feb 8, 2019)

Just like my Noni used to make, there was never a recipe though and it was always served over freshly made linguini, It was served with lots of Papa's homemade red wine, even the kids got a small glass of wine to dunk thier sourdough bread into.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2019)

Glad you enjoyed it. Funny you mentioned Heart and Liver. My Grandmother raised chickens. So the Gravy originally was made with a Whole Chicken, all the inner goodies included. The Gizzard needs to go in from the start. I went to all Thighs because the meat has a better texture, after cooking, than Breast meat and the kids were grossed out thinking there was "Guts" in their spaghetti! I also make the same recipe with an entire 8 pound Pork Butt cut in 3-4" chunks. When whole Top Rounds go on  sale, I get the butcher to crosscut 1/2" slices. I fill them, roll and tie for mini Braciole...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 25, 2019)

JJ, you mentioned braciole. I just watched a YouTube video called "Italian Grandma Makes Braciole." She's like a carbon copy of my 4' 11" Italian Grandmother in the way she talks and moves. Very entertaining and hard to stop watching her videos. I threw together sausage, peppers, onions, garlic, potatoes, and "gravy" based on one of her other videos. Even my kids made sausage and "gravy" after watching her.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2019)

That looks great. There was not a single family holiday or picnic that did not include sliced Italian Sausage with fried Peppers and Onions swimming in Gravy. Fill a split Italian Roll and dig in. The potatoes would have been a nice addition...JJ


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks terrific Noboundaries! Like.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks all. I only had ground Italian sausage filling on hand, but it still was delicious. I don't recall my Nonni calling it gravy, but she
pronounced sauce as "sowza" and oil as "oyeeoh," just like Gina, the Italian Grandma.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks & Sounds Great, Holly!!
Nice Job on repeating the JJ Goodness!
And Thanks for Showing!
Like.

Bear


----------

